# Realtek PCIe GBE Family Controller probleme ...



## Geronimo:) (24. Oktober 2009)

Hi,

also auf meinem Asrock AOD 790GX/128M sitzt folgender Netzwerkchip:
Realtek RTL 8168C (P) / 8111C (P) PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet ...
Das wird mir im Geräte-Manager unter Netzwerkadapter angezeigt.
Auf dem Board ist auf jedenfall ein Realtek "RTL8111C-VCO-GR" Chip.
Ich habe nun folgende Treiberversion bei Realtek runtergeladen:
RTL 8168C Version 5.736.0921.2009 für WindowsXP.
Wenn ich jetzt im Geräte-Manager beim Netzwerkadapter den Treiber vom Realtek 8168C updaten will, zeigt er mir an, das er einen Realtek PCIe GBE Family Conroller installieren möchte. Ich hab´s gemacht. Und zack, hatte ich kein Netzwerk mehr. Erst nach dem ich wieder auf "Installierter Treiber" gedrückt habe, hatte ich wieder ein Netzwerk.
Ich habe inzwischen mal den fetten PCIE-Install_5736_0921.zip Treiber von der Realtek Seite runtergeladen und installiert. Mit dem selben Ergebnis. Nach Treiberinstallation kein Netzwerk mehr. Die Fehlermeldung lautet dann "Es ist kein Netzwerkkabel angeschloßen".
Das selbe Theater hatte ich wie gesagt auch mit dem kleinen Treiber - Driver_XP_5736_0921.zip ...

Was läuft da falsch.   

Geronimo
...

Im Gigabyte-Forum gab es vor kurzem eine ähnliche Diskussion. Leider ohne Lösung des Problems.
http://62.109.81.232/cgi-bin/sbb/sbb.cgi?&a=show&forum=11&show=423


----------



## midnight (25. Oktober 2009)

Naja wenns doch mit dem Standardtreiber läuft, warum willst du denn einen anderen?

so far


----------



## Bruce112 (25. Oktober 2009)

hi

ich hab ne gigabyte mainboard mit,der gleichen Netzwerkarte

mit windows 7 64 bit


hab einfach den neuen draufgemacht ,7.5.730.2009 Treiberversion
ohne den  alten deinstalliert zu machen ,

versuch mal so .

keine probleme
und bevor ich den neuen draufgemacht hatte ,hab ich mal windows update gemacht ,da kam ne update für die netzwerkarte treiber .

Microsoft driver update for Realtek RTL8168B/8111B Family PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet NIC (NDIS 6.20)
Downloadgröße: 388 KB
Sie müssen ggf. den Computer neu starten, damit die Änderungen wirksam werden.
Updatetyp: Optional
This driver was provided by Microsoft for support of Realtek RTL8168B/8111B Family PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet NIC (NDIS 6.20)
Weitere Informationen: 
Winqual Help
Hilfe und Support: 
Select a Product Solution Center


----------



## Geronimo:) (25. Oktober 2009)

Also, ich hab kein Windows 7. Sondern xp Home SP3.
Ja, ich habe auch den neuen Treiber einfach über den alten Treiber installiert. Mit den oben genannten Problemen. Vielleicht sollte ich den alten Treiber mal deinstallieren 
Und warum will ich updaten? Ein neuer Treiber läuft vielleicht stabiler und ein bißchen schneller. 

Geronimo
...


----------

